# What I don't like about my iPad



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The glare when it's horizontal in it's Apple case - I need to raise it up more to avoid the glare.

Thaaa-aaaaa-aaaa t's all folks! I just love it to death! I now find myself touching the Kindle to turn the pages! I love how the iPad turns pages! I love the calendar! It's a fun tekkie device! I am afraid I'm going to have to buy the Internet. Grrrr. too many things with separate Internet charges.  Grrrr.

Oh... and for those fingerprints... I too, an Apple wipe cloth that came with my iPod Touch and I inserted it to the inside edge of the Apple case and lay it like a flap over the face of the iPad. It stays snug and I use it often to wipe the face.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The two things I don't particularly like about my iPad are:

1. No user-replaceable battery, and
2. Having to use the USB cable for syncing.

I keep asking why Apple doesn’t allow syncing via WiFi, but no answer so far.


Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

one more thing I thought of that I don't like is that I can't read it with my sunglasses on! I had a verizon phone like that and it really bothered me. Then I got a BlackBerry and I don't have that problem. I'm disappointed that I can't read my iPad with sunglasses. Oh well. I still love it!

Let's hope the battery lasts a long long long long time  (a la Harrison Ford).


----------



## Carmyn (Mar 27, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I keep asking why Apple doesn't allow syncing via WiFi, but no answer so far.


They could also have syncing via Bluetooth.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered a nuShield to fight the glare issue - and supposedly you can see with Sunglasses on - of course I have to wait for that and for my iPad that seems to be stuck in Hong Kong to get here to know if it helps ...


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I cannot see my iPad with my sunglasses on. I met a gal at therapy Ph.D who works with glasses for kids. She said my glasses are polarized and so is the iPad screen so therefore we can't see the screen, but if I angled my glasses, I would be able to. Tried. Didn't work. Darn! I couldn't read my Verizon phone either. 

I'll go look for an anti glare screen. I found one surfing that also said prevents roving eyes from reading your screen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> She said my glasses are polarized and so is the iPad screen so therefore we can't see the screen, but if I angled my glasses, I would be able to. Tried. Didn't work.


If you rotate the iPad 90 degrees, that will make a difference.

Mike


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't like that the charge cord is so short.  It is half the length of my kindles.  I also do not like the last typed info retention for safaris google.  If I touch safaris address bar to enter a new http, it will automatically blank it when I start my entry.  The google bar will not so I end up with my current entry preceding my current entry.  Then I catch it and need to reenter.  Pain.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh ya... forgot about that short cord! I have to lay my iPad on the floor beside the plug in the spare bedroom. 

We're the vanguard of the iPadders, so I'm sure there will be improvements when new models come out. I see the iPad really taking off.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got the power adaptor for charging in the car, at home the standard cord has been fine since I usually charge from my Mac. In the bedroom, I already have an extension cord anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Oh ya... forgot about that short cord! I have to lay my iPad on the floor beside the plug in the spare bedroom.


I hope you're plugging it into a surge protector, not the wall outlet!

Betsy


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We plug everything into our wall outlets, but only because we have a whole house surge protector from our electric company...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Let's hope the battery lasts a long long long long time (a la Harrison Ford).


Great homage to Harrison Ford. I love that movie (and I think Anne Heche is Hepburn-ish,especially when she says, "I've flown with you twice, and you've crashed half the time!" Love her diatribe about building a shopping mall with a q-tip and a pocket knife, too. ("Arent you one of those guys?" "What guys?" "You know. One of those guy guys. You send them into the jungle with a pocket knife and a q-tip and they build you a shopping mall. You cant do that?" "No, I cant do that, but I can do this, *POP*. Does that help?")

May have to watch that movie later today. So many great lines in it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I got the power adaptor for charging in the car, at home the standard cord has been fine since I usually charge from my Mac.


I stood in line at Apple store to get 3G. While waiting, the Apple guys were talking to the crowd (not too big) about it. Don't remember the reason, but they said NOT to charge the iPad from a Mac / computer. Also said to use the charger that comes with it. Chargers sold alone or with smaller Apple "toys" will not work -- not powerful enough. (Or whatever he said. Science has never been my thing.)


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My eyes get tired. And I get a little motion sick when scrolling too fast.  So I just take a break and read my kindle.  I love my kindle


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Carmyn said:


> They could also have syncing via Bluetooth.


They could indeed, but my WiFi is on all the time, and I have no reason to turn Bluetooth on for anything. It would be a nuisance and just suck the battery down faster. 

Plus, WiFi is much faster.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Great homage to Harrison Ford. I love that movie (and I think Anne Heche is Hepburn-ish,especially when she says, "I've flown with you twice, and you've crashed half the time!" Love her diatribe about building a shopping mall with a q-tip and a pocket knife, too. ("Arent you one of those guys?" "What guys?" "You know. One of those guy guys. You send them into the jungle with a pocket knife and a q-tip and they build you a shopping mall. You cant do that?" "No, I cant do that, but I can do this, *POP*. Does that help?")
> 
> May have to watch that movie later today. So many great lines in it.


Which movie is that? (Too lazy to go to my IMDB app and look it up. )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I stood in line at Apple store to get 3G. While waiting, the Apple guys were talking to the crowd (not too big) about it. Don't remember the reason, but they said NOT to charge the iPad from a Mac / computer. Also said to use the charger that comes with it. Chargers sold alone or with smaller Apple "toys" will not work -- not powerful enough.


There's been a lot of discussion of this. The USB ports in non-Mac PCs apparently don't generate enough juice to more than trickle charge the iPads (and it won't show as charging). I had read that charging with a Mac was OK, wonder if they've changed that?


> (Or whatever he said. Science has never been my thing.)


LOL. I'm better with theoretical science (Physics/math) than practical (Biology, yuck).

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's been a lot of discussion of this. The USB ports in non-Mac PCs apparently don't generate enough juice to more than trickle charge the iPads (and it won't show as charging). I had read that charging with a Mac was OK, wonder if they've changed that?


Has to be a fairly recent Mac, I think.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, I didn't pay as close attention as I should since I don't have a Mac.  Sounds like they're just hedging their bets at the Apple store, then.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> If I touch safaris address bar to enter a new http, it will automatically blank it when I start my entry. The google bar will not so I end up with my current entry preceding my current entry. Then I catch it and need to reenter. Pain.


KindleChickie--

Not sure I understand...my url bar and my google search box act exactly the same way. If I click on either, I get an opportunity to hit the x on the right and clear the whole box...
 I've looked and I don't see any settings that affect this.

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

With the address bar, I don't have to hit the X.  It will automatically blank for me.  My Macs work that way also.  But with the iPad safari google bar, it won't automatically blank.  I must either hit the X or use the back space erase on the keyboard.  I am not use to having to blank it.  It is an extra step and I keep forgetting.  By the time I notice, I have to take the extra time to correct it.  I guess I just don't understand why they didn't make it behave in the same manner as the URL bar.  I never blank it, just type.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  My address bar doesn't automatically blank for me...must be some setting difference.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which movie is that? (Too lazy to go to my IMDB app and look it up. )
> 
> Betsy


The quotes are from "Six Days, Seven Nights," Betsy. Love that movie!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iGo charger with kindle and iPod tips. Will this work with the iPad? I'm not sure how much it puts out...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you plug in the iGo iPod tip, it will say "not chargning."  So, it may trickle charge as some folks have found with plugging into USB ports...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you use the iPad charger on an iPod or will it blow up? If I can't use the igo I may just take the iPad brick


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Great homage to Harrison Ford. I love that movie (and I think Anne Heche is Hepburn-ish,especially when she says, "I've flown with you twice, and you've crashed half the time!" Love her diatribe about building a shopping mall with a q-tip and a pocket knife, too. ("Arent you one of those guys?" "What guys?" "You know. One of those guy guys. You send them into the jungle with a pocket knife and a q-tip and they build you a shopping mall. You cant do that?" "No, I cant do that, but I can do this, *POP*. Does that help?")
> 
> May have to watch that movie later today. So many great lines in it.


You've got it down! I can watch that movie over and over. The man is hot - and she DOES have little boobs!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, poop, I charge everything into the wall socket. I guess I better go break out a surge protector - I have several. 

I am wondering if the Pyramid Pillow will work for gaming on the iPad. I think it might be too tall. I think I'll buy a foam wedge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd rather spend $10-$15 (or whatever they cost right now) on a decent surge protector than $500-$800 on another iPad; or burn my Square Trade warranty.  I use surge protectors on all my electronics; cheaper than the store warranties they're always trying to sell me!  Actually, even the toaster and coffeemaker are plugged into surge protectors.  About the only things not plugged in are some lamps....

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy, what kind of surge protector do you use on the coffee pot, a big long strip? I don't have room for that.

I wonder if these are any good.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BZ103050vTVL-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0017HF3XO/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's not that small, about 10 inches long.  The one you linked to has good reviews!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The one I linked has two usb ports for charging.  I wonder if you would have to plug the adaptor in or if you could just plug the usb to the iPad there.


----------



## TommyB (Mar 2, 2009)

Re: Charging

Modern macs and I think PC's with Gigabit motherboards will charge the iPad. I use a new iMac. Older computers will charge but the display has to be off.

-Tommy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TommyB--

thanks for the info and welcome to KindleBoards!  Congratulations on your first post.  You have an iPad?  Which one?

When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Tommy B! Welcome!

I just got a new 27" iMac along with my 64gb 3G iPad. I'm in Mac heaven! All my Macs are plugged into surge protectors. So are our HD TVs, but not my FREE Gevalia coffee pot! If that blows, I have 3 more under a bed somewhere!

I work for Water and Power and have seen lots of residential issues when we blow circuits. Not pretty. We also don't cover it! Surge protectors are good. I don't know why I didn't think of that to charge my toys!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(Not to completely hijack the thread--but the coffeemaker was a gift from my brother.  The toaster cost $6 but we've had a friend who had a fire start in the wall caused by a short back from his toaster, which then cost several hundred dollars to repair.    )

What I don't like about my iPad; well it's not the iPad itself, it's the Pages software.  One has to use it in Portrait mode to have access to the top menu, it's not visible in landscape mode, which is a better view of the document....in Numbers, you can see the top menu in either mode.  (Though I just did a simple spreadsheet in Numbers, and I'm not thrilled with its ease of use.)  Oh, well, at least I can do simple stuff on it, and then email it to myself if I want to do full blown docs...

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> You've got it down! I can watch that movie over and over. The man is hot - and she DOES have little boobs!


Sure does! As for H.F., you're right. Even as an older Indiana Jones, he's hot!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Betsy, what kind of surge protector do you use on the coffee pot, a big long strip? I don't have room for that.
> 
> I wonder if these are any good.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-BZ103050vTVL-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0017HF3XO/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_1


Knock on wood--so far, I've had no issues with any of the Belkin surge protectors we've used.

This is the same unit, as near as I can tell, but $4 cheaper and with free Prime shipping (or Super Saver for non Prime members). I just picked up two since DH has both his iPad AND his iPhone plugged into a regular outlet. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015DYMVO/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder about using a surge protector for charging the iPad.  We had a couple of surges last week and even with the protectors, I lost some of my software that was running at the time for my Creative products.  Everything else was ok on my computer with the strip in place.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought Pages just to see if my iPad could replace my MacAir in classes. So far, I'm not having too much trouble with the keyboard on the iPad. I seriously doubt I'll do much "work" on Page on the iPad, it's more a convenience not to have to schlep books, notebooks, etc to class, when an iPad will suffice. I might, however have to do sight typing vs touch typing when copying Power Point slides from the professors. That part I don't like. I prefer touch typing.

The other thing I really HATE about my iPad is that it's addictive to other members of this household! He loves it! I have to leave it here when I go off to work so he can play slots! He's already won $31,000,000! I keep telling him to cash it in so he can buy his own iPad! 

Yep, I hate it's addictiveness to non-iPadders!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

For those of you wondering about your USB ports' ability to charge your iPad:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/12/quickertek-ipad-charge-monitor-tests-your-usb-ports-output-pote/


----------

